# Must have game



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

This game is the biggest of the year. Easily!! This should have a playoff like atmosphere. Win and we get seed #4, lose and we drop to #6 and play the best team in the east (Detroit). This game will tell us what players are gunna be there for us in the playoffs imo. Who's a gamer and who isn't? This is huge! GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Good luck to the Bucks!!  

Tied at halftime.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

20 seconds left and torontos up by 1.... dun dun dun


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

MIL up now


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its hurts. good luck against detroit in the playoffs, better hope ford gets that cast off his neck :\


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

horrible FG shooting does us in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i feel sorry for you guys....but i can't say i'm not happy you lost


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> better hope ford gets that cast off his neck :\


Why's that? Him playing tonight wasn't gonna improve the Bucks' crappy shooting.
As for a cast, that must be getting in the way since he's been going through non-contact workouts with the team.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Bad, bad, bad luck for the Bucks. *sigh*

All we fans can do is pray and be optimistic.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> Bad, bad, bad luck for the Bucks. *sigh*
> 
> All we fans can do is pray and be optimistic.


not bad luck....Raps are just too good to not beat you guys.....


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> 
> 
> not bad luck....Raps are just too good to not beat you guys.....



Yea right, i'm pretty sure we didn't get swept by the Bulls. This is what you call an off night. Toronto prolly had there game of the year tonite.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> Bad, bad, bad luck for the Bucks. *sigh*


Not bad luck, bad shooting and bad perimeter defense. Also not really sure why Skinner is handling the ball that far away from the basket on one of the last possessions of the game.
Hey JL2002, would that be the 33-49, no playoff Raptors?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

We had 3 games to clinch the #4 spot. Maybe next year. I don't like our playoff chances, but I'm optimistic. Bucks in 6.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> Not bad luck, bad shooting and bad perimeter defense. Also not really sure why Skinner is handling the ball that far away from the basket on one of the last possessions of the game.
> Hey JL2002, would that be the 33-49, no playoff Raptors?


well, a no playoff Raptors beat the playoff Bucks.... 
also imagine what happens if Redd is injured for 10 games and Mason is gone for 1.5months, i wonder if that would make the Bucks a playoff team....


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> 
> 
> well, a no playoff Raptors beat the playoff Bucks....
> also imagine what happens if Redd is injured for 10 games and Mason is gone for 1.5months, i wonder if that would make the Bucks a playoff team....


What the hell are you talking about? Redd and Mason? Who's in the playoffs?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm just trying to refer to Vince and Jalen


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> I'm just trying to refer to Vince and Jalen



And yet you still got swept by the Bulls. Ouch:laugh:


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

major win for the bucks. I'm very proud.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice win Bucks. I was rooting for you since Hamilton got ejected.


----------

